# Morimoto Soda Works, Fresno Cal,



## 808 50th State (Feb 9, 2008)

Aloha, everyone out there, I was wondering if anyone one has a Morimoto soda works for sale from Fresno Cal, that they would like to sell, there was one recently on ebay that sold for 150.00 missed it had to work, willing to pay same or negotiable, here's a picture, Thank you all, Earl


----------

